# 31kfw (good?)



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I did it! Ordered a 2008 31KFW Toy hauler 5th wheel Today.... Anyone Out there Have ONE?? Tell me If I did a Good Thing! What I need to KNOW!!! I traded a Sprinter 274 TT which I LOVED.. Have to wait till Middle of December to get Outback.. Now I am on Pins and Needles.. 
Tell me all the good stuff you know about this 5th wheel. Thanks.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

switchman1000 said:


> Tell me all the good stuff you know about this 5th wheel. Thanks.....


It comes with free membership to this forum... What else is there?









But seriously. Congratulations on the new Outback! You have chosen wisely.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!!
Dont know much about that model. Good luck with it! Congratulations!!


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

It is a great trailer.... but it is about 35 ft from Pin to Bumper. We had a 21 ft 5er for 15 years before we got the roo in dec of last years.

It tows like a dream and more than enough room for us.

We dry camp a lot and always have a few friends along. The garage allows us to quick load everyones gear and cargo net it to the floor and we are off in a very short while.

The Garage also allows us to bring along our Bikes ( 3 wheel recumbents ) if we are planning on using them.

I travel a lot for work and have projects in remote places and wanted a trailer with a little extra room to set up a test bench and also store some equipment...The salesman showed us the 31 KFW and we knew it was perfect for us...

What else can I say we love the roo... welcome to the the group !!!!

Wes


----------



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

switchman1000 said:


> Well I did it! Ordered a 2008 31KFW Toy hauler 5th wheel Today.... Anyone Out there Have ONE?? Tell me If I did a Good Thing! What I need to KNOW!!! I traded a Sprinter 274 TT which I LOVED.. Have to wait till Middle of December to get Outback.. Now I am on Pins and Needles..
> Tell me all the good stuff you know about this 5th wheel. Thanks.....


Welcome Switchman, I have a 31KFW bought it in Febuary07. I think it's a great trailer being able to load a motorcycle or just the grand kids toys. I've had absolutely no problems other than cheap tire that my dealer took care of.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know know much about Outback 5ers, exceot that they're Outbacks and that, by definition, makes them stqandout above all others. I do, however, have a Roo and love it for all the reasons already pointed out!

Now - you'll just have to figure out how to keep breathing AND get some sleep for the next 1.5 months. It can be done! Honest!! Lots of us have had to do it, too! In fact, as our anticipation grew, it became the "Family Christmas" gift and all "tree things" had an Outback/camper theme to it (in fact, that will be reality for _several _years.) AMAZING how creative one can get
















Have fun!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 31kfw (good?)


Not just good, but "good for you."

Enjoy. And welcome.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Switchman
















AND 









We have the 28krs and love it! 
We had the pleasure of touring W Podboy's 31kfw at our SoCal rally and were quite impressed









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wes,

I am interested in knowing more about your solar panels, and Dirt Devil Central Vacuum, That sounds interesting.. I have a new Honda 3000 generator and wonder if i should of went with 2 2000's and got parallel cable.. What ya think? 
I may just have to be more careful as to what I run.. I will be doing some dry camping also.. Quadrunning up in the mountains of Kentucky.. Cant wait.. I will be pulling it with a Chevy Duramix deisel.. 2500... 
I dont quite know what to expect truely.....

Later

dave


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

You should have no trouble pulling your 31kfw with the 2500 dmax. I pull mine with the 2500 HD 8.1L gas with the 6 sp ally with no problem. I had my 08 31kfw since June and love it. I've been on a few short trips, but leaving on Nov. 10th for Fl. for 2 weeks. The only thing I was disappointed with, I have a HD Roadking motorcycle and I can not just pull it up into the garage straight and strap it down. I have to park it on an angle so I can close the door. Also, you might want to make sure the dealer checks all the connections in the fuse panel. I found several that were not tight.


----------

